# I-Device zyklisch und azyklisch mischen



## fbeine (7 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte über I-Device zyklischen und azyklischen Datenaustausch mischen.

Ich habe zwei SPSen in unterschiedlichen Projekten. Die zyklische Kommunikation über eine GSDML-Datei läuft problemlos. Leider kann ich aber nicht mehr als 1440 Bytes übertragen. Ich benötige noch zusätzliche Kapazitäten, 1 x 1000 Bytes und 8 x 200 Bytes (alle Baugleich), um weitere Daten azyklisch zu übertragen, die 1000Byts ca. alle 3 min, und die 200Bytes jeweils ca. alle 20-60sec. 

Ich habe die Bausteine  RCVREC im I-Device und WRREC im IO-Contoller ins Auge gefasst.

Nun stellt sich mir die Fragen:
Ist das überhaupt möglich?
Wenn ja, woher wissen beide SPSen mit wem sie kommunizieren sollen und das richtige Paket aus richtig ankommt, wie muss ich das projektieren?

Schonmal vielen Dank
Beste Grüße
Frank


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (7 Oktober 2021)

Schau mal hier hab ich dir mal die Siemens Erklärung angehängt. Sollte gehen über die NRT Daten. Die sind azyklisch.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Oktober 2021)

Du kannst ja auch in den zyklischen Daten z.B. 100 Bytes reservieren, in denen du Teile deiner Blöcke mit Header für die Blocknummer überträgst, und der Partner setzt das dann mit etwas Handshake wieder zusammen. Scheint mir weniger aufwändig als die Siemens Lösung mit RDREC/WRREC.


----------



## fbeine (8 Oktober 2021)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

@ SPS-Bitschubser: Dieses Handbuch habe ich ich auch schon durchgeackert. Ich habe leider nicht gefunden wie ich I-Device und Controller in zwei separaten Projekten parametrieren muss.


----------



## fbeine (8 Oktober 2021)

@ Thomas_v2.1: Ich habe auch schon über das Stückeln nachgedacht. Leider sind schon 1400 von 1440 Bytes voll verbucht, die ich für zyklische Kommunikation dringend benötige.


----------



## ChristophD (8 Oktober 2021)

fbeine schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> @ SPS-Bitschubser: Dieses Handbuch habe ich ich auch schon durchgeackert. Ich habe leider nicht gefunden wie ich I-Device und Controller in zwei separaten Projekten parametrieren muss.


im projekt des I-Device die Transferbereiche festlegen, übersetzen und dann die GSDML exportieren
im projekt des Controllers diese GSDML importieren und das Gerät dem Controller zuweisen
fertig


----------



## fbeine (8 Oktober 2021)

Hallo ChristophD,
das habe ich gemacht und läuft super. Aber leider ist die Größe bei GDSML auf 1440 Bytes beschränkt. Diese habe ich schon ausgeschöpft. Ich möchte zusätzlich weitere Pakete azyklisch mit dem I-Device empfangen.


----------



## ChristophD (8 Oktober 2021)

wie das geht steht im oben verlinkten dokument beschrieben 😉


----------



## JesperMP (8 Oktober 2021)

Für grössere und azyklishce Datenmengen, vielleicht eine andere Verfahren als I-Device ?
Z.B. BSEND/BRECV.


----------



## fbeine (9 Oktober 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.
Ich werden mir eure Vorschläge testen.


----------



## fbeine (2 November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Azyklische Datenübertragung (PVREC / RDREC) für einen DB am laufen. Man kann ja laut Handbuch 20 Datensätze parallel bearbeiten. 

Ich habe 8 Datensätze, alle sind gleich lang, wie unterscheidet das System, dass die richtigen Daten aus dem richtigen DB des Devices auch im richtigen DB des Controllers ankommen?


----------



## Oberchefe (2 November 2021)

Separate Instanzen des RDREC/WRREC mit unterschiedlichem Index und unterschiedlichem Record?


----------

